# We are a Black Belt School with a twist



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

On Saturday morning, June 30, my husband, my daughter and myself were on our way to the Dojang.  I had my first test.  My daughter was quizzing me on terminology and the Student Creed.

I proudly stated the first three philosophies, then the fourth.  The fourth is:  "We are a black belt school.  We are dedicated.  We are motivated.  We are proud of ourselves and our school.  We are on a quest to be the best!"

But I stated, "We are a black belt School.  We are medicated_*...."  What*_?  All three of us burst out laughing.  Then my daughter chimed in, "And we are proud of it!"

I can't believe I said that.  My daughter was hoping I'd get quizzed on the Student Creed and mess up number 4.  She's so cute, isn't she?  Actually, everyone has a pretty good sense of humor.

I wasn't tested on the Student Creed but someday I will be. Who knows what I will say?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 2, 2007)

OK, your mind should have been on the test ... LOL ... where was it really? Just kidding, where I'm from, we call those kinds of comments 'isms' ... such as a sensei-ism.

Funny stuff ... hope your test went well!!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> OK, your mind should have been on the test ... LOL ... where was it really? Just kidding, where I'm from, we call those kinds of comments 'isms' ... such as a sensei-ism.
> 
> Funny stuff ... hope your test went well!!


Ha ha...

I did fine.  I was seating bullets though


----------



## exile (Jul 2, 2007)

Obviously, Lynne, at some level you were thinking about the aftermath of injuries you were afraid you might sustain...you don't by any chance do a full contact/no padding style of sparring, do you?


----------



## Lynne (Jul 2, 2007)

exile said:


> Obviously, Lynne, at some level you were thinking about the aftermath of injuries you were afraid you might sustain...you don't by any chance do a full contact/no padding style of sparring, do you?


I'm glad to say we do use some padding when sparring -helmets, gloves, and shoes.  I'm going to add shin guards when I start sparring (next belt - about two months from now if I pass).  Do they make full-length foam armor?   I'd look like a gumby.


----------



## exile (Jul 2, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I'm glad to say we do use some padding when sparring -helmets, gloves, and shoes.  I'm going to add shin guards when I start sparring (next belt - about two months from now if I pass).  Do they make full-length foam armor?   I'd look like a gumby.



But, on the other hand, you'd be much less likely to wind up having to be medicated...


----------



## stickarts (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 2, 2007)

But are you _self_-medicated or are you under the care of a liquid medication administrator...


----------



## exile (Jul 2, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> But are you _self_-medicated or are you under the care of a liquid medication administrator...



Is this a delicate way to ask whether one is drinking alone, or is, instead, getting served by one's trusted bartender in one's favorite watering hole? :drinkbeer


----------

